# 1989 Chevrolet S-10 Blazer



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

4X4 Class 3 tow hitch, LT235/75R15's General Grabber AT2's red, one dent that was there when I bought it 7 years ago, Been to hell and back in that old girl, and she just rolled out of my driveway with a new owner I paid $700 for her in 03, and just got handed 7 100 dollar bills for her about an hour ago. You guys really have no idea how much I want to curl up with a beer and cry right now.


I'm gonna miss that old pos, It never left me along side the road because of anything that wasn't caused by somebody else.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

To be honest, I miss almost every car/truck I have owned. I don't miss the
Skylark or the Chevette or the Montcarlo (sp). 

I miss my 88 Chevy van I got rid of a year ago, I sold to my daughter/son in law. It was my Mom's. I still get to drive it once in awhile and it is a super ride me, when I do. Kind of like driving you Lazy Boy recliner.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I just hope that old gal is as good to the girl driving it now as it was to me.
Last thing I did was tap it on the rear hatch and said " be good"


----------



## 97'sonoma (Feb 15, 2010)

wolfen i cant believe you sold it! why and why only 700 bucks ???? just why, im stunned,dazed,and dumbfounded. and if you dont like the old skylark or monte carlo what is wrong with you


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

97'sonoma said:


> wolfen i cant believe you sold it! why and why only 700 bucks ???? just why, im stunned,dazed,and dumbfounded. and if you dont like the old skylark or monte carlo what is wrong with you


The only reason I sold it is I can't afford three cars around here, and since I owe on the Jeep and the Malibu I can't get rid of them, and the only reason I ended up selling it for 700 is that it wasn't lowered, had a stock sound system, and didn't have any thump crap speakers in it, so around here theres no way anybody except a junk yard would have bought it


I didn't own the old skylark and Monty Carlo that was Basementgeek, I did have a 1977 Monty Carlo back in the late 80's, and it was totaled by a drunk driver, while I was in the bar drinking, yea I miss that old thing too.


----------



## Ldub (Jul 3, 2010)

I dunno if you'll find this amusing, or if it'll make you miss "her" more...:4-dontkno

But here's a friends build thread, he recently sold his VX...:-(

http://vehicross.info/forums/showthread.php?threadid=18050


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW, that one looks like mine did shape wise on the inside except the steering wheel, and I didn't have the Vortec. I has a flat out 350 with the back two cylinders cut off, but even though that a 93, it brings back memories of when mine was younger. I saw it going down the road today, the girl driving her made a sharp right into the woods, where there was no road at, so at least I know shes being well used and taken care of , and driven where she wants to be and was made for.


----------



## Ldub (Jul 3, 2010)

wolfen1086 said:


> WOW, that one looks like mine did shape wise on the inside except the steering wheel, and I didn't have the Vortec. I has a flat out 350 with the back two cylinders cut off, but even though that a 93, it brings back memories of when mine was younger. I saw it going down the road today, the girl driving her made a sharp right into the woods, where there was no road at, so at least I know shes being well used and taken care of , and driven where she wants to be and was made for.


FWIW, I have the same overhead console as in the pics from my friends build, installed in my VX.
Repainted it silver & trimmed it out with C-F/Aluminium/Stainless Cap Screws...almost looks like it came that way.










I have the same thing going on under the hood...:wink:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks sweet man, but I have to ask, why a turbo on a 4.3? My 4.3 had 175K on it and still had as much pure power than a modern 350cid


----------

